# Daisychick's First Kidding Thread!! PICS! It's a boy and a girl!!!!



## daisychick (Apr 6, 2012)

I just can't help myself, I have to start a kidding thread.     I am so excited!!  Don't get all anxious and excited to see babies......yet, because my first doe isn't due until around June 7th.       I thought it would be fun to start taking photos and show progress reports.  I put both Nubian does in with a Nigerian Dwarf buck on Dec. 25th.   Neither girl was in obvious heat at all so I am counting from the actual dates I saw the "deed" done.  But in reality they could be due a little earlier than the 7th because they could of snuck in some breedings before I noticed.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 6, 2012)

First up is Luna.  She is a yearling Nubian.  She is bred to a Nigerian Dwarf buck named Gunner, for mini nubian babies.   I thought it would be good to start her out with a chance at smaller kids.   

I just built a milking stand and it was her first time on it so I had to snap pictures real quick like before she spazzed out and threw herself off of it.  So the first picture is from October before she was bred at all.    

October, 2011 Luna






Rear view at 89 days gestation





Close up of parts





Top view


----------



## daisychick (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a newbie question and I hope others can help me to learn.   What exactly are we looking for when we see all the close ups of the whoohaa, girly parts, rear view????   How can you tell from looking at that part if a doe is pregnant or not?   I check their parts all the time and want to be more clear on what exactly I am looking for.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 6, 2012)

vulva is puffy, and their aren't any sunken in areas or creases between the vulva and anus. The skin is over all smoother looking and the vulva starts to look longer.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh, and


----------



## daisychick (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the girly parts info!   I have one doe that I think is not bred, so now I know what to compare on both so I can learn this stuff.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome to the world of craziness of the DOE CODE


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm gonna be  from all the  before June......


----------



## daisychick (Apr 23, 2012)

I know this is the longest lasting kidding thread ever, but I couldn't wait to start one, even though they aren't due for a while.     It is a nice place to keep tabs on their progress though.   

Here is Luna at 105 days gestation: 
She is such a pushy pig and tries to eat everything in sight when she is on the stand, even straw  .  She leans and pushes and is just a brat!!!





Tried to get a good udder shot but as you can tell she is leaning as hard as she can against the head piece she looks all crooked.  





Couldn't get a top view shot because she busted out of the stand!!   We have lots more practice to do before I will be able to milk this one.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 23, 2012)

I did manage to get her hooves trimmed while she was up there.   We are having a round of lice around here it seems, so I dusted her after her photo shoot and she looks like a grey goat now.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 23, 2012)

Now I would like to add my other 2 girls that I am "sort of certain" are bred.  

Stella is a yearling and I *think* she was bred the end of January but really not sure if it took then or a month later.  So I just have to watch her and see I guess.   She has rubbed a lot of her hair off and looks terrible!  She got a good dusting after her photo shoot too.  I cleaned out all bedding and hopefully we can get rid of the lice.    

So do you think she is pregnant???
I am estimating about 90 days gestation






Udder shot, the girl parts didn't show up to well in this photo.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 23, 2012)

Next up we have Edel.   This would be her second freshening if she is bred.  She is a nigerian dwarf.  The breeder I bought her from did not think she was bred, but if she did "take" when he exposed her to the buck, she would be due around June 12th.  

So take a look at tell what you think??  Is she bred???


Udder shot:





Top view





Side view:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 23, 2012)

My unprofessional opinion is, they both look bred.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 23, 2012)

Your goats are gorgeous. Especially love Luna! And Edel is a cutie. They look pregnant to me.


----------



## daisychick (May 1, 2012)

38  long long days to wait until the first doe's (Luna) due date.........sigh.


----------



## Missy (May 1, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> 38  long long days to wait until the first doe's (Luna) due date.........sigh.


Beautiful girls you got! I will wait with you as I have one due around the 2nd-3rd of June. Seems like such a long wait!


----------



## crazyland (May 1, 2012)

I have 4 due around then. So we are all in this together! Lol
Gorgeous gals you have.


----------



## daisychick (May 1, 2012)

Yeah!  I'm glad others have to wait with me!  It can be the DUE IN JUNE kidding thread!


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 1, 2012)

Try to feel the babies that is how I knew Enya & Coco were bred.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 3, 2012)

Your Luna at 89 days looks like my girl now. She is due in July. I can't wait to see your babies.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 3, 2012)

Super excited~  I'll be watching!


----------



## daisychick (May 3, 2012)

Luna is at day 115 gestation......oh the waiting.      I felt her babies move today and I "thought" I felt Eddy a.k.a Edle's belly move too.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 3, 2012)

When was the earliest you felt them?  My girl is on day 73.


----------



## daisychick (May 3, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> When was the earliest you felt them?  My girl is on day 73.


If you can get mom to hold still you can feel them pretty early, I can't remember but I want to say it was around days 80 or 90.  I started watching her right side and when I could actually see the baby move I started holding my hands there for a few minutes and could feel them.  I can see their sides move like a roller coaster now that they really stick out.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 4, 2012)

Gosh I think I am going to need more popcorn for this one


----------



## daisychick (May 4, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Gosh I think I am going to need more popcorn for this one


You are going to need a cot and some supplies and lots of popcorn to wait this one out.


----------



## daisychick (May 14, 2012)

Still waiting.......   We have 24 days until the "official" due date for Luna.   Edle a.k.a. Eddie is supposed to be due in 29 days.   So I watch and I wait and I check girly parts and udders every time I feed them......sigh.     Luna has about a handful of an udder going on under there.    I couldn't get any pics this weekend because of rain, rain, and more rain.  I will try to get some this evening if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 14, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And probably a treadmill to work off all of the extra calories.  Got any update pics?


----------



## daisychick (May 22, 2012)

Getting pictures of the 3 fat girls is really hard by your self, without anyone to hold them they follow me around in a panic just in case I might have something to eat inside my camera!   They are total pigs and think of food constantly!   These are not the best shots but they are updates at least. 
Luna's baby bump on the left and Stella's on the right.






Eddie's bump and Stella's udder shot.





Luna's udder shot at 134 days gestation.


----------



## daisychick (May 29, 2012)

Update on the girls.       Still waiting........Nothing new.    I think Stella is catching up with Luna and could be due closer to Luna's due date of June 7th.   I keep checking for "BOOM" on the udders and not seeing any big changes.   I try my best to check ligaments and can't really tell any change on those either.   I am hoping that when it gets close I will be able to finally learn what it feels like when they "lose their ligaments".


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 29, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Update on the girls.       Still waiting........Nothing new.    I think Stella is catching up with Luna and could be due closer to Luna's due date of June 7th.   I keep checking for "BOOM" on the udders and not seeing any big changes.   I try my best to check ligaments and can't really tell any change on those either.   I am hoping that when it gets close I will be able to finally learn what it feels like when they "lose their ligaments".


BYH got my husband checking ligaments,  It cracks me up.  He tells people about it all the time. At first I thought it was pretty reliable, but then I had a couple does that fooled me, so I am back to my old method of using several different things to be able to tell,  udder boom, belly dropping, a posty walk,  finding a place to nest, ect......   But checking ligaments is for sure one more tool to use.


----------



## elevan (May 29, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely only one tool in the box.  But you'll definitely feel the difference when it happens and know what we're talking about.


----------



## daisychick (May 29, 2012)

I'm trying to look at all the signs too.   I am hoping that FF still get a noticeable udder "BOOM".   I swear Luna has dropped her belly a lot and I see her hip bones just sticking out.  Her tail head is also different and her tail can't stick up like it used too, it is droopy.   She is not nesting at all.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 29, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (May 30, 2012)

Just went to check the girls and I swear that Stella (who I didn't think would be due for another 3 weeks) is passing up Luna in the race to have kids first.   She just looks miserable and her belly is dropped and her udder is passing up Luna's.    This could get interesting in the final days.  I might have 2 due the same exact time.  It is hot here today and I feel for them.  I refreshed their water with colder water and they are all in the shade laying around like beached whales.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 30, 2012)

:bun


----------



## GLENMAR (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 31, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 31, 2012)

so very exciting.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 31, 2012)

waiting WAITING WAITING 


GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 3, 2012)

Day 147 update.  Luna has NO ligaments when I feel for them. ........I think.      Her tail head is really really sticking out and hollow.   How long after that happens???  Can it go for days looking like that??   I sure wish she would have them today since I am off of work, but I am sure she won't cooperate.  Stella still has ligaments.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok she is digging nests, staring off into space and getting up down, up down.  Soooooo I really thing we are having babies today!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Jun 3, 2012)

We have 2 bucklings.  I am not sure if she has more.  She is still standing and staring off into space, so I am heading back out there with her.  Both boys have had a little snack of colostrum so they are doing great.      They are sooooooo cute and I promise I will share pictures as soon as I get back inside.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 3, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> We have 2 bucklings.  I am not sure if she has more.  She is still standing and staring off into space, so I am heading back out there with her.  Both boys have had a little snack of colostrum so they are doing great.      They are sooooooo cute and I promise I will share pictures as soon as I get back inside.


Yeah!!! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## G6momma (Jun 3, 2012)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Missy (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 3, 2012)

Pictures are on the way.      I have been working with momma and the babies for hours.   She only had the 2 and passed the placenta.   The problem I am having is that the first born is a tiny, tiny little squirt and she steps on him all the time and rolls him and is going to hurt him.   I have him in the house with me.    She lets them nurse if I hold her collar but she does not lick them or look at them or watch for them at all.    I would keep giving her more time if only they kids weren't so tiny.   Remember these are mini nubians and boy did they come out mini.   Considering mom's size, just one step on the runt would hurt him badly if not kill him.    So I am not sure what to do.   I can keep letting them nurse off of her but I don't feel safe leaving them in the pen with her.   

Any advice would be great.   I don't mind bottle raising them if I have to and I don't mind working with her waiting on her to bond with them.   I just can't believe how much she doesn't care where she is stepping when she tramples them!!    :/    What is the best course of action????   Any opinions????


----------



## daisychick (Jun 3, 2012)

Buckling #1 the runt










Buckling #2


----------



## RPC (Jun 3, 2012)

That sure is a tuff one. I would probably do what you are doing until they get a little stronger like tomorrow or 2 days old. I would keep taking them out often to nurse and bond with their momma with you in there with them. I would also build a creep box in the corner so they can get away from her. If she bonds with them here soon I would just leave them in with her since they would have the safety of the creep box. If she doesn't bond with them within 2 days I would just bottle feed them. I have only been raising goats for 3 years so I am not a pro but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 3, 2012)

They are adorable and beautiful colors too. How big do you think they'll get full grown?
Hope all goes well.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Roger, that's kind of what I was thinking.   This is a good lesson for breeding large breeds to minis, because I can't believe the tiny size of the runt.   I had my son get on the bathroom scale and then with the runt and he weighs 3 and 1/2 pounds, which for a nigerian dwarf is probably normal.   But next to his big Nubian momma he is so tiny.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 3, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> They are adorable and beautiful colors too. How big do you think they'll get full grown?
> Hope all goes well.


The closest guess I can give right now is mid sized, shorter than a Nubian but they will for sure be taller than the Nigerians.   I have a friend who has a 1st generation mini nubian and her doe is mid sized.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 3, 2012)

Omg I love that little runt with his dark ears. Big brother of course is handsome too. Congrats!


----------



## manybirds (Jun 3, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Pictures are on the way.      I have been working with momma and the babies for hours.   She only had the 2 and passed the placenta.   The problem I am having is that the first born is a tiny, tiny little squirt and she steps on him all the time and rolls him and is going to hurt him.   I have him in the house with me.    She lets them nurse if I hold her collar but she does not lick them or look at them or watch for them at all.    I would keep giving her more time if only they kids weren't so tiny.   Remember these are mini nubians and boy did they come out mini.   Considering mom's size, just one step on the runt would hurt him badly if not kill him.    So I am not sure what to do.   I can keep letting them nurse off of her but I don't feel safe leaving them in the pen with her.
> 
> Any advice would be great.   I don't mind bottle raising them if I have to and I don't mind working with her waiting on her to bond with them.   I just can't believe how much she doesn't care where she is stepping when she tramples them!!    :/    What is the best course of action????   Any opinions????


:/ thats to bad. she dosn't clean them or willingly let them nurse? If she dosn't do that and dosn't care if she steps on them you may have to bottle raise them. all good mama's will generally watch where they step, although it may be just cause she's a confused first time mom. I would try and get her to bond with them a little more and if you can't then bottle raise them


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't dam raise (I just don't trust goats to be as good a mama as I am ) so I can't offer any advice there, but OMG, that runt is the cutest.thing.ever!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 4, 2012)

Aww they are so handsome.  Love the colors!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 4, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I don't dam raise (I just don't trust goats to be as good a mama as I am ) so I can't offer any advice there, but OMG, that runt is the cutest.thing.ever!


I am seeing just how flaky some momma goats can be so I am understanding why you don't dam raise.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 4, 2012)

They are adorable.  I have had a few first timers not be interested in thier babies.  Some get over it and are great mom's.  I would keep doign what you are, lettignthem nurse, letting her bond and see how it goes.  If she doesn't accept them in abotu 3 days, get them on a bottle.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 4, 2012)

The colors........wow!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 4, 2012)

HOW ADORABLE!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2012)

how is it going?


----------



## daisychick (Jun 5, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> how is it going?


I was just going to post an update.    This morning when I went out to do chores I put momma in with the kids and let them nurse like I have been doing.   I didn't have to hold momma as tight as I did yesterday.   One thing I noticed was when she picked up her feet or moved, she actually was careful where she put them down.   Soooooo I left her in the barn with the kids and I checked on them a bit ago and she was actually standing still and one nursed.   She still doesn't sniff them or lick them or act to motherly, but at least she stood still for them.   I am hopeful that she will come around.   Today will be the test day and I will see how it goes to leave them with her all day.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sounds promising.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 5, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck!


----------



## manybirds (Jun 5, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hoping it goes well for you!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 5, 2012)

2 days old





Nursing without me holding mom




Cuteness!!





The "boys" hanging out on the couch.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Catahoula (Jun 5, 2012)

They are going to be someone's awesome pets!! Mmm....very tempting.  I really like them.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 5, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> They are going to be someone's awesome pets!! Mmm....very tempting.  I really like them.


Give them a few weeks and we can see how they grow, they might end up being more mom's size and would be big enough to hang with boers.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 5, 2012)

They are so cute. I still have 6 more weeks to go.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

ohhhh how adorable are they.... Love that deep dark color, just beautiful... I would must like just bottle babie them.... TO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Evergreen160 (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful new kids!  Congrats!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 6, 2012)

I am so GLAD she is coming around and letting them nurse, they sure are cuties!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 6, 2012)

Luna (momma) was locked with the babies for 24 hours.   I am happy to report that both babies have full bellies this morning and NO one got stepped on or trampled that I could see.   She actually looked at them when they were nursing and gave them a sniff.   I think her momma instincts have finally kicked in!      Good grief those tiny babies are so cute when they try to buck around and think they are so big.   ADORABLE!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 6, 2012)

Yay!!!
It is such a relief when moms start being moms!
I have a sheep that was doing the same. First time mom, seemed to have no mothering instincs at all   , but wasn't mean thank goodness! I had to go out every 4-5 hrs to hold the ewe so the little fellas could nurse and supplement with bottles. The ewe seemed to slowely get calmer, and this morning, 10 days after the fact, I went down to the barn and found out the little fellas didn't need the bottles I mixed up for them!!!!  They were nursing on there own!!!!! I am sooo glad I didn't give up on the ol' girl!!!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 18, 2012)

I think Stella is going to have hers within the next 24 hours.      She has double the udder size this morning than she did yesterday and ligaments are pretty mushy.    She is still eating like a pig this morning so maybe this evening she will get serious and think about labor.        I have her down as June 19th or 20th as the due date.   Will try to get some updated pictures today but am working so It may be difficult.


----------



## paynemom (Jun 18, 2012)

I want to see what she looks like now! Good luck!!!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 18, 2012)

It is supposed to be 104 degrees today.     Stella has serious BOOM of her udder and now we have goo coming from the girly parts.   She is having small contractions.    I hung a fan in the window to get some air moving because it is HOT!!!!  I will turn it off when babies come so they don't get a chill (if that is at all possible in this weather)   Then when they dry off I will turn the fan back on so they all don't roast in the barn!   If only she would of waited until evening when it cools off a little.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 18, 2012)

BABIES are coming...BABIES are coming....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 18, 2012)

I would just leave the fan on the entire time, maybe just not have the majority of the air right on the new born babies, direct it off to the side or over head. But with it that hot, I am sure mom is going to need some air flow.  

Good luck.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 18, 2012)

It's a boy and a girl!    Girl has blue eyes!!!   Soooo cute.   She popped them out no help from me.   Going to check on them and will get some picks.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 18, 2012)

YEAH!!!! I guess you'll have to keep the girl!!! 
Hope all of you can stay cool!  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 18, 2012)

waitin on pics


----------



## Missy (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Jun 18, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> YEAH!!!! I guess you'll have to keep the girl!!!
> Hope all of you can stay cool!  Can't wait to see pictures!


I am not keeping the girl.  I have to be strong and not keep her cute little self.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 18, 2012)

Stella's kids

Baby boy





Such a good momma




Little girl


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jun 18, 2012)

Aw! They're adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, they are cute.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats they are adorable


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats! They are so adorable. 104???? We are lucky to get mid 60's today! I have my last 2 due, supposedly this month, at this rate, I might be using heat lamps! LOL!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 18, 2012)

It hit 104 here today and in a few counties over it was 106!!!!!    IT IS HOT HERE!   The poor newborns are panting it is so hot.   They were probably cooler inside momma.       I have a fan in the window of the barn for them to at least keep the air moving and all vents and windows opened.   The good thing about Colorado is it starts cooling down at about 6:30pm and then stays nice the whole night and morning.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh wow, that is hot. We do get that hot, and should be high 80's this time of year but it has been so cool, it's odd. I had a heat lamp on the newest kids just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Missy (Jun 18, 2012)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats, you are a professional goat farmer. They look fantastic.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 18, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Congrats, you are a professional goat farmer. They look fantastic.


You know I was soooo nervous about my first kiddings and after this second one I feel pretty confident.   I can handle this.    It sure is fun to have babies born here.      I have learned  a lot from all of you pros.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 18, 2012)

They are really cute. I hope my Stella has twins, but she is not very round.


----------

